# Desactiver ou mettre en privé les données EXIF dans Photos IOS 15



## effoworld (18 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> C'est impossible , il faut utiliser une application pour cela


Merci beaucoup je trouve cela dommage vu que Apple a beaucoup misé sur la vie privée !


----------

